# Klasse or Zaino on my new Jet Black 325 Coupe?



## rwnilsen3 (May 22, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out what kind of products I should use for my new Jet Black 325. 

I've decided to go with a synthetic system, and I've narrowed it down to either Zaino or Klasse.

I've done about all the reading a person could possibly do on autopia, bimmerfest, bimmer.org, properautocare.com etc... and I'm still having difficulty picking my horse.

I read someplace, I don't recall when and where, that Klasse might be a better choice for black. If not for that comment, I'd probably just fire away and whole-heartedly be a Zaino person.

I've never been able to find any pictures of a black BMW that has Klasse on it, and i've found a few with zaino on them that look nice (like Gary's  Anyone have any good pics of Klasse on black?

I'd rather pick one system and feel good about it and use it throughout the cars life, rather than experiement every few months with a new battery of products...

Any thoughts? Zaino or Klasse on a new Jet Black 325.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

okay, first off i'd say klasse because i think it leaves a deeper wetter look. and after about 5 layers of SG you can just top with a reg wax. zaino you could prob layer forever (evetually like klasse at 5, youd get diminishing returns). i think zaino leaves a "plasticy" look. but that's just me. both are GREAT systems. it's really a matter of just biting the bullet and picking one and going with it and trying another if you dont like it. detailing is all about trying. i will say depending on where you can wash your car will matter too. zaino you can apply anywhere really (there is weather curing factor) but klasse you really need to be in the shade.

also zaino is a complete system (ie z5 for swirls etc) while klasse you'd need other products. i will say you'd prob want to use other products for swirls rather than z5 (which is a filler really) and then have to clean to get rid of oils, etc then do the zaino. but that's really the case with klasse too. but at least with zaino you can get it all. car shampoo, wax, swirl filler, etc....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is there really any point in more than 1 layer of SG? The car looks great with 1, and it holds up for e LONG time.

And I've had body shop people tell me never to put more than 1 layer of wax on a car, as it creates a lens effect and can hurt the paint. :dunno:


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Is there really any point in more than 1 layer of SG? The car looks great with 1, and it holds up for e LONG time.
> 
> And I've had body shop people tell me never to put more than 1 layer of wax on a car, as it creates a lens effect and can hurt the paint. :dunno: *


well for actual protection no not really. but shine really looks good with klasse with the layers. and also while miniscule advantage you are riding with that much more of a "clearcoat" of klasse (acrylic sealant vs reg wax) that might save you from a paint chip or two. although i doubt having multiple coats of wax will really hurt paint. although some not high quality waxes do have things in them that can eventually "tint" the paint....


----------



## rwnilsen3 (May 22, 2002)

*...or Blackfire... *

I suppose I'd consider Blackfire, but so few others seem to use it that it's hard to get a good feel for the product, any opinions?

thanks!


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: ...or Blackfire... *



rwnilsen3 said:


> *I suppose I'd consider Blackfire, but so few others seem to use it that it's hard to get a good feel for the product, any opinions?
> 
> thanks! *


someone here, i think nick325xit, tried it and hated it. some at autopia like it. i think the new polymer system that's en vogue is platinum...


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

First off, my car (2002 330i) is not BLACK, it is Steel Grey and after reading countless articles and comparisons I opted for Klasse. Simply put (the AIO) is the EASIEST wax I have ever used. No need to let it dry, just rub it in and rub it off. I followed the instructions listed at the Classic Motoring Accessories site.

Also I put Klasse on my car when it was only about 2 months old, I wanted to do it before it needed clay-baring. I put two coats of the SG on the top, hood, and trunk, but put only one coat on the sides. To tell ya the truth, I could NOT tell the difference between one & two coats..

Zaino is very expensive (as I recall, never bought it) but you can get a sample kit of Klass for under $16 including shipping here:

http://www.yosteveshop.homestead.com/klassekit.html

I suggest you try it and can always strip it off and go with Zaino...

HOLD ON: read this guys head to head comparisons: (he noticed that Zaino attracted a lot more dust to his black vehicle)

http://www.deckowski.com/wax off/greatwaxoffintro.htm


----------



## rwnilsen3 (May 22, 2002)

Cool guys, thanks for your replies.

Well, I've got some Klasse now, and I think that's what I'll end up using on the new car. I don't think I want to tool around applying and stripping waxes continually, and I can't find compelling evidence to make me want to spend the $60 (or so)just to try out Zaino, so I suppose it'll be a Klasse car 

I'll get some before and after pics of new car for the forum,

Bob


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

*Klasse or Zaino?*

This guy did all the trial... I'd just take his findings and go from there.

http://www.deckowski.com/wax off/greatwaxoffintro.htm


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Klasse or Zaino?*



JetBlack330i said:


> *This guy did all the trial... I'd just take his findings and go from there.
> 
> http://www.deckowski.com/wax off/greatwaxoffintro.htm *


This is really bad. His application methods were uneven. For some products, he used several coats while for others only one. This skewed his results. Zaino scored very high in the results in shine, reflection and depth of color while low in application.

I wouldn't normally dispute this, since Zaino, in my experience with most of the products he tested, is clearly superior, but his testing methods are clearly flawed.

--gary


----------



## rwnilsen3 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the comments, Gary. You use Zaino on your black E46, right? I remember those pictures looking pretty darn good. Have you ever tried Klasse? Thoughts?

I wish I could see a black bimmer with Klasse on half and Zaino on the other half.... It's hard to judge "depth of shine" or "plasticy" looks through the pictures that I see online.

Oh, and I should note that I'm not all that interested in coating Klasse with a carnuba topper. With this in mind, does the Klasse system lose points versus Zaino?

After still more reading, I might end up going with the Zaino system... If only because more people online seem to be proud enough of their Zainoed cars to take pictures of it.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

rwnilsen3 said:


> *Thanks for the comments, Gary. You use Zaino on your black E46, right? I remember those pictures looking pretty darn good. Have you ever tried Klasse? Thoughts? *


I've got a little sample bottle of Klasse I've thought about trying on my Jet Black E46, but I've been extremely happy with Zaino, so there's not much incentive. I don't think you'll be disappointed if you go the Zaino route.

Also, I assume you've read my "Truth About Zaino" article, which covers, among other things, misconceptions about the cost of the system.

http://www.bariaur.com/e39/zaino.html

Good luck!

--gary


----------



## rwnilsen3 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah Gary, I've read pretty much everything on your web page (except the D&D stuff  ). In fact, I found your web site to be very helpful in my decision to do a euro delivery. I'm picking up the car in three weeks .... Thanks for the great information.

I don't feel at all daunted by the price of Zaino.... after all, I just spent all this money on this Jet Black car.

I just don't want to be switching paint protection systems all the time. If I go with Zaino, that's all I'll ever use on this car. If Klasse, then that's it. I don't want to be switching them around all the time, or going half-half, or working on it for days each month... I'm not *that* into it.

I've got a 2000 Black Jeep Wrangler now, and I'm thinking of ordering some Zaino and experimenting on it. If I go half/half Zaino/Klasse on the hood, then I should be able to see the differences for myself. Maybe, I'll even be able to capture it in some pictures...

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

rwnilsen3 said:


> *I just don't want to be switching paint protection systems all the time. If I go with Zaino, that's all I'll ever use on this car. If Klasse, then that's it. I don't want to be switching them around all the time, or going half-half, or working on it for days each month... I'm not *that* into it. *


With the products mentioned, I don't think you can make a wrong decision. 

I still use Blitz Wax on my wife's 97 Jetta..... Although I'll be moving to Zaino soon (VW was late in introducing clear coat finishes, which Z2 requires).

--gary


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

For me, the difference that puts Zaino above other product lines is how well their shampoo and QD work on a Zaino'd car. Plus, it'll outlast Klasse in the durability department. With that said, I prefer the Klasse shine on a black car. It leaves a slightly deeper shine and their sealant glaze is much better at filling light swirls than Z-5.

As for Platinum & BF (they're the same product, you know), I'd stay away from them. They both contain abrasives, heavy silicone oils & their polish and paint protection are the exact same product just repackaged and dyed with a different color. Needless to say, durability is no better than an ordinary carnauba wax.


----------



## cwpa (May 30, 2002)

*Love Klassee*

Easy to go on, no streaking, lasts 6 months, black 325xi looks great. Doesn't stain vonyl trim. Even use it on wheels to make them easier to clean.


----------

